# Synthies



## benibamboo (4. August 2004)

So...da ich ja sowieso warscheinlich schon tierisch mit meinen Fragen nerve....ich hab ma wieda eine =)
Kann mir bidde eina mal so die wichtigsten un besten VST - Synthies sagen, mit welchen man gute Drum&bass Bässe und Pads basteln kann..
wäre ne echt nette Sache =)


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

hm

Dies ist einer wirklich  mehrkwürdige Frage.
Nimm das womit du am besten umgehen kannst.
Nimm das womit du die SOunds hinbekommst die deinem Style Entsprechen.
Nimm das wo du meinst zurecht zu kommen.


Es ist nunmal so das wir dir nicht sagen können mit welchem Besteck du am besten von welchem teller, du eine SPezielle Nahrung zu dir nehmen kannst.


Nimm das was dir schmeckt und wo du am besten mit klarkommst.

Ohne rumprobieren wird das nix


----------



## benibamboo (5. August 2004)

Ja, aba ich hab generell nicht wirklich ahnung, welche Synthsizer auch wirklich gut sind...ich stell die Frage einfach ma so um...
Weiss einer ein paar, welche ich mal durchprobieren kann, mit denen ihr klanglich und bedienungstechnisch gut klar gekommen seid ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

Also ich  kann generell Produkte von Native Instruments empfehlen:
Also

FM7, Pro53, Absynth  (ferner Sampler Kontakt und Battery)
der Reaktor ist Supermächtig, aber wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat (wie ich *g*) dann nicht ganz einfach zu bedienen..

Die Spectrasonics Teile machen auch sehr viel her finde ich. Vor allem Atmosphere !

Aber an und fuer sich..kann man nur unterstreichen, was DeeJay schon gesagt hat.. es kommt drauf an was DIR gefaellt, und was DU machen willst. 
Fuer manche Musikstile mag ein bestimmteer Synth tot geil, fuer den anderen total uninteressant sein.

Probieren,hören,lesen (KEYS rockt  ) und deine Meinung BILDen 

Gruß
Frank


----------

